# New Bobcat Finally arrived!!



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Took 11 weeks, but it finally was delivered to me yesterday. All I can say is WOW! It pretty much has every option except ride control. These pictures might be boring for those of you with skidsteers, but I thought the guys that don't see them every day might like them. Doesn't have my logos on yet.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

More pictures...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

One more...


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Thats a sweet looking machine! Which S series model does that replace? What type of blade, or other snow attachment will you use?


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Where in Wisconsin are you?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

wewille;1040779 said:


> Where in Wisconsin are you?


I'm in Middleton-Madison


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Thats awesome!! I love that inside and I bet you would love it even more after those 8... who am I kidding 18 hour shifts. 

Very nice.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Why so long? Did you have to special order it? Dealer didn't have any on the lot?


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Pics of skids never get old espically sweet ones like that!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

It was special order with the options I got. They said it took longer because it was high flow. I don't know why, that's what I was told. Dealer told me they are telling people 90 days for getting these. I'm sure there are some sitting on dealer lots somewhere but not many.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Good news is that Bobcat has rehired everyone that got laid off and wanted to return. They are even doing new hires in Gwinner, ND. Only question is how long will it last


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Sweet! Looks great!!


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

Holy huge a$$ end, but overall it looks sweet, the interior looks very nice, congrats


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

TKLAWN;1040819 said:


> Pics of skids never get old espically sweet ones like that!





RCsLawncare;1040845 said:


> Sweet! Looks great!!





wewille;1040778 said:


> Thats a sweet looking machine! Which S series model does that replace? What type of blade, or other snow attachment will you use?





MIDTOWNPC;1040803 said:


> Thats awesome!! I love that inside and I bet you would love it even more after those 8... who am I kidding 18 hour shifts.
> 
> Very nice.


Thanks guys. I hope to get a 10' Snow Wolf plow box combo. Don't know if I can swing that yet.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

KJ Cramer;1040847 said:


> Holy huge a$$ end, but overall it looks sweet, the interior looks very nice, congrats


Thanks. I have to remember it has more junk in the trunk when turning in tight areas!


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

The cab on those are very nice and roomy if you get the hand controls your joysticks float with your armrests like most big iron. The only thing I dislike about them and Im not knocking your machine at all, is that they need to make a bigger models more comparable to an s300 or larger when I have tried them I tend to end up on the nose. But we put our equipment to the test. Very nice pics you will like it.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

SNOWLORD;1040857 said:


> The cab on those are very nice and roomy if you get the hand controls your joysticks float with your armrests like most big iron. The only thing I dislike about them and Im not knocking your machine at all, is that they need to make a bigger models more comparable to an s300 or larger when I have tried them I tend to end up on the nose. But we put our equipment to the test. Very nice pics you will like it.


I agree with you. I'm going to get a weight kit for it, but as you say, you really shouldn't have to. The weight kit should get me close to the 3,000# mark, as far as lifting capacity. For me that's good enough.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Any more pics of it? like the front.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

SWEEEEEET!!!!!!!! Bout time Greg!!! Glad to see you finally have it though...so awsome to get new toys. I really like the new cabs.....very comfortable, and everything is in easy reach. Congrats!!!!! 

P.S. What size snow bucket is that? What other attachments do you have for it?......oh, and it wouldnt bother me any if you posted more pics of it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I really like the interior I was inside one at a show. No more cold feet.

The only thing I would like them to do is put some sort of cover over the aux hydros.
I find then get dirty and also I had something rub mine and it broke the edge.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

MIDTOWNPC;1040872 said:


> The only thing I would like them to do is put some sort of cover over the aux hydros.
> I find then get dirty and also I had something rub mine and it broke the edge.


They have little caps for them.....had em for years. I just started using them on my last 2 machines, and I'll never go without now. If your buying a new machine, I dont think it would be to hard to get them to throw a few to ya for free....least thats what they did for me on the last 2. FWIW, they also make a heavy duty steel cage/guard, but I doubt that would be a freebee.......its part of the "forestry kit", but can be bought seperately.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

DareDog;1040865 said:


> Any more pics of it? like the front.


I will post a pic of the front and the bucket it came with tomorrow.



snocrete;1040869 said:


> SWEEEEEET!!!!!!!! Bout time Greg!!! Glad to see you finally have it though...so awsome to get new toys. I really like the new cabs.....very comfortable, and everything is in easy reach. Congrats!!!!!
> 
> P.S. What size snow bucket is that? What other attachments do you have for it?......oh, and it wouldnt bother me any if you posted more pics of it.


Thanks Mike. If I remember it's a 78" bucket( it's used to load mulch in the summer). No special attachments, but I am going to rent a high flow tiller to use on my garden area at the shop when things slow down a bit, just to see how it works.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Thought I would pass this along for those that don't know. You can give your operators their own code to start the machine with, and the computer then tracks how much time they used the machine for. So if operator "x" says he worked on clearing snow piles for 7 hrs. on Friday night, and the machine shows he only worked 4 hrs. you can find a new employee. :laughing: I will need to read the manual to understand everything this machine can do.


----------



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

Great looking machine. You are gonna love cleaning snow in that one!!!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Me and Barron went to the shop today to come up with a quicker way to chain this new machine. I also bought some new chains( can't chain a new machine with rusty old chains.)


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

We shared a healthy lunch.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

That's it, this Bobcat is sooo going back!! It won't even lift an ELEPHANT!! WTF!!


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Good lookin Rott we've had a few over the years one was very big. We now breed Olde English Bulldogges now, nothing major a litter every year or two.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

nice machine! As stated earlier skid pictures never get old. Do you have pilot controls or standard bobcat controls?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

icudoucme;1041040 said:


> nice machine! As stated earlier skid pictures never get old. Do you have pilot controls or standard bobcat controls?


I don't have the joystick controls, but I have hand/feet or just hands.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice bobcat. I bet my new Cat could lift that Elephant. Mine came with those tires but I asked that they take them off and put the heavy duty agg style on as I didn't think the XD tires do well in snow.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

No, these tires won't do well in snow. I will either put Wolf Paws on or the regular tires you normally see that you have. I use my bobcat on pavement quite a bit so thats why I ordered these. They'll work fine in dirt as well.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Grassman09;1041070 said:


> I didn't think the XD tires do well in snow.





WIPensFan;1041071 said:


> No, these tires won't do well in snow. I will either put Wolf Paws on or the regular tires you normally see that you have. I use my bobcat on pavement quite a bit so thats why I ordered these. They'll work fine in dirt as well.


Cant speak from experience.....but have heard the exact opposite from some that have run both (XD & Lugs) styles of tire in snow operations..?..?.. you definitely cant compare either to the wolf paws though.

BTW, thats a good lookin rot Greg


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice!

Wanna buy me one!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

The Michelin XZSL that I ran before were not to good in snow, so I'm guessing these XD's won't fair to well either. I think I would prefer the normal skid lug, they have worked good in the past for me. I could be wrong though, as far as the XD's.
My Rott is not mean, he loves attention from people. They get a bad rap sometimes, thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Looks like you do not have quick tach for the bucket? I hated jumping in and out of the cab to put the bucket or forks on.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Look again.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

> Looks like you do not have quick tach for the bucket? I hated jumping in and out of the cab to put the bucket or forks on.





> Look again.


thats what i thought, but i guess you still have the handles so you can override the hydros in case they dont work anymore, i thought you might have gotten the tilt tach and not the bobtach, but whats the point of that lol


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

WIPensFan;1041110 said:


> Look again.


Well hats off to bobcat for putting that on.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

It is a great feature.


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a bobcat s650 on demo right now, i acutally posted pics on lawnsite. Let me tell you something that machine has got [email protected]!!! I was raming into piles all day long and the machine just wanted to keep pushing. They did a real real good job with these m series. The cab is incredible. Im telling you something right now this machine will will do everything the s300 could do. I have a bobcat s330 and the s650 was keeping up with it.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Nice looking machine.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

mrsops;1041151 said:


> I have a bobcat s650 on demo right now, i acutally posted pics on lawnsite. Let me tell you something that machine has got [email protected]!!! I was raming into piles all day long and the machine just wanted to keep pushing. They did a real real good job with these m series. The cab is incredible. Im telling you something right now this machine will will do everything the s300 could do. I have a bobcat s330 and the s650 was keeping up with it.


That's good to hear. I thought about the S330 for a while.



Lux Lawn;1041164 said:


> Nice looking machine.


Thank you.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

WIPensFan;1040792 said:


> I'm in Middleton-Madison


Your really close to me, I'm in the Oregon/Brooklyn area. Did you go with Bobcat of Madison?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes I did.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice, well congrats on the new machine! I hope it works great for you!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

wewille;1041231 said:


> Nice, well congrats on the new machine! I hope it works great for you!


Thank you.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

very nice machine wiPens good luck with it


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks Nick.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Good luck with your purchase. I as well am looking to update (add) a new machine this year. Always liked the bobcats, have owned (own) several. Right now I have a brand new Deere 326d from Brooks on long term rent. We'll see how it does.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Great looking machine. Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

blowerman;1041377 said:


> Good luck with your purchase. I as well am looking to update (add) a new machine this year. Always liked the bobcats, have owned (own) several. Right now I have a brand new Deere 326d from Brooks on long term rent. We'll see how it does.


I've never used a Deere so I can't compare them to Bobcat.



JohnnyRoyale;1041433 said:


> Great looking machine. Congrats on the purchase.


Thank you.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Got to test out the high speed today. What a huge difference in time savings. Didn't realize what I've been missing.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

WIPensFan;1042041 said:


> Got to test out the high speed today. What a huge difference in time savings. Didn't realize what I've been missing.


Huge difference, isn't it? Wait until you plow with it, you'll really appreciate the speed. You may have answered already, but what are you going to use on it to move snow? Please don't say the 78" bucket.........

As for the BC HD tires, I would run them in winter if I were you, they're way better than the standard pattern IMO. They hold up well on pavement too, I'll easily get 1000 hours out of my current set.

The only thing I'm a little apprehensive on about this new design is the amount of machine behind the cab. Maybe it's deceiving, as I haven't sit in one of these before, but what is your opinion? Do you notice a differnce compared to the other Bobcats?

Nice machine, congrats. :salute:


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

jomama45;1042071 said:


> Huge difference, isn't it? Wait until you plow with it, you'll really appreciate the speed. You may have answered already, but what are you going to use on it to move snow? Please don't say the 78" bucket.........
> :laughing:I would use the s..t out of my snowbucket on resi's. On a larger lot I would like a 10' plow pusher combo.
> 
> As for the BC HD tires, I would run them in winter if I were you, they're way better than the standard pattern IMO. They hold up well on pavement too, I'll easily get 1000 hours out of my current set.
> ...


Thanks much!


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice machine....Good luck with it.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

DellDoug;1042149 said:


> Nice machine....Good luck with it.


Thank you.


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

WIPensFan;1040772 said:


> Took 11 weeks, but it finally was delivered to me yesterday. All I can say is WOW! It pretty much has every option except ride control. These pictures might be boring for those of you with skidsteers, but I thought the guys that don't see them every day might like them. Doesn't have my logos on yet.


That new 650 looks badass


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

FLC2004;1079727 said:


> That new 650 looks badass


Thanks, it's been everything I wanted it to be.


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

WIPensFan;1079843 said:


> Thanks, it's been everything I wanted it to be.


Good luck with it, Im looking into a new 650 saturday for my second machine. Might do the snow lease on it then buy it out after winter.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I am considering selling my 2010 S205 and getting a S630. Just wondered how your machine is on fuel?


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

That new machine will make you happy. They're unbelievably comfortable and it far exceeds the 'rated' capacity before maxing out. Also, for those who say there needs to be a larger version, your prayers are answered. there is now the T870 and S850 They dwarf the 300s. They reach 12 ft high, weigh 120000 lbs and are absolute monsters. Also they are the same M series cab as these awesome pics. I got a BB (bobcat boner) when my dealer showed me. Then I got mad at him because I have just bought a 650 thinking it was the biggest/baddest. Gives me something to work towards.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Those tires will do you well in the snow. Love the machine very good pics and nice interior. When doing snow I like the joysticks but in tight residential summer work the foot controlls feel stronger.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

R.G.PEEL;1257379 said:


> . I got a BB (bobcat boner) when my dealer showed me.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Italiano67;1257363 said:


> I am considering selling my 2010 S205 and getting a S630. Just wondered how your machine is on fuel?


I had 3/4 of a tank the other day to move snow piles around. 5 Hrs. of full power and it was almost empty. So about 4 gal. / hr.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;1257648 said:


> I had 3/4 of a tank the other day to move snow piles around. 5 Hrs. of full power and it was almost empty. So about 4 gal. / hr.


That seems a little high Greg? Not that I am questioning you, but I would monitor it again starting with a full tank. I get about 3 with the T190. I would think with that machine being wheeled, it would get as good if not better than a 190? Weight/hp is about the same, only 8hp & about 125lb differences.

FWIW, on my last 2 BC's the "low fuel light" seems to come on prematurely....


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

unfortunately he's pretty accurate. they burn a lot of fuel.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

WIPensFan;1257648 said:


> I had 3/4 of a tank the other day to move snow piles around. 5 Hrs. of full power and it was almost empty.* So about 4 gal. / hr.*


If that's true, I won't be buying another Bobcat, but I bet you're not really using near that..............


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I think I'm real close with my answer, but not exact obviously. The machine was on E, I was worried I wouldn't get it back on the trailer. It may have had a gallon or two left. I also am not exact on what I started with, it was right around 3/4 of a tank though. It uses some fuel, that's for sure.


----------



## The PuSher MaN (Jan 14, 2009)

If only it were black and yellow - the bob...................


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

So how well has the radio worked out? Can you use it while plowing?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

dieseld;1257808 said:


> So how well has the radio worked out? Can you use it while plowing?


My favorite thing about the whole machine! Plug the ipod in and away we go. Cab is quite, and the radio can be made pretty loud, so no problem when plowing.


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

I wonder if I should upgrade my s250. The interior and controls alone seem worth it. Will I notice a power difference?


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I found fuel usage specs on a S205 at 3.4 gph. I cant locate the specs for the S630. Every year the fuel usage gets more and more important. Especially when getting more money for using them seems to be almost impossible right now.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

jgoetter1;1257831 said:


> I wonder if I should upgrade my s250. The interior and controls alone seem worth it. Will I notice a power difference?


I've never run a S250, but I think you will notice a power difference. From what others have said and my own experience with the old 863, this machine(S650) is more powerful in every way. The new cabs are so nice to, worth it if you ask me.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

R.G.PEEL;1257673 said:


> unfortunately he's pretty accurate. they burn a lot of fuel.


I can see closer to 4gal/hr for your "T650".....



jomama45;1257704 said:


> If that's true, I won't be buying another Bobcat, but I bet you're not really using near that..............


As I stated, I'm at around 3+/- on a T190. What do you average with your 250?



WIPensFan;1257773 said:


> I think I'm real close with my answer, but not exact obviously. The machine was on E, I was worried I wouldn't get it back on the trailer. It may have had a gallon or two left. I also am not exact on what I started with, it was right around 3/4 of a tank though. It uses some fuel, that's for sure.


I would really like to hear back from you on this Greg....after taking an accurate reading.



The PuSher MaN;1257777 said:


> If only it were black and yellow - the bob...................






Italiano67;1257848 said:


> I found fuel usage specs on a S205 at 3.4 gph. .


Are those readings you personally took, or info off the net?

S205 & T190 have the same engine. Just sayin.

FWIW, I have owned a couple S185's in the past and got around 2.5 +/- per hr on them.

Also, my gph readings that I have "accurately" taken have all been during the snow season. I never pay attention the rest of the year.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I found that info on the net. I know that my S205 seems thirstier than my 863. The 863 is in the 70's range in hp versus the 61 on the S205. If the S630 is worse than the S205 ( which I am assuming it is) then it will definitely be something to consider when comparing the two.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I just wanted to say guys, the fuel consumption of my skidsteers has never been an issue that I worry about. I don't use these machines everyday like some do, and I can see the importance of fuel consumption if you're at the pump 2-3 times a week. It would never determine the brand of machine I would buy, but that's just me. Fuel is a necessary evil that I have to pay for, and I always make up for the costs indirectly. The reason I noticed the other day was because I was close to running out and thought to myself - damn, it seems as though I used more fuel than I used to with the older machine.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Very nice mosheeennn you have, I want one


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

TremblaySNOW;1258057 said:


> Very nice mosheeennn you have, I want one


Thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

After I seen all the good things about yours, I called my bobcat salesman yesterday and I start talking about it. I like to keep my t250 and get s650 like yours for non grading jobs, especially for snow it does way better than tracks. Good luck with it brother. and God bless you.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Omran;1258280 said:


> After I seen all the good things about yours, I called my bobcat salesman yesterday and I start talking about it. I like to keep my t250 and get s650 like yours for non grading jobs, especially for snow it does way better than tracks. Good luck with it brother. and God bless you.


Thanks Omran, I hope you end up with one.Thumbs Up


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

WiPensfan, you are absolutely correct in your comment about the fuel being simply a cost of doing business. Even though it does burn a significant amount more fuel the 650 will do so much more work that you will offset that cost with either a higher hourly rate or higher rate of production for contract work. I was surprised at first and thought it would kill my bottom line but its been nothing but good. When you get it in the dirt you're going to love it. 

I added a kenwood stereo in mine. Also, it is very easy to install 2 6x8 (ford size) pioneers in the little compartments beside your hips. I ordered stereo delete and it was less than 400 bucks at best buy to make it sound like a concert hall. Now the little storage compartment at the front right corner has a plug for flash stick. Whole days worth of tunes just plugs right in.

Did yours come with 4 year warranty? I just got a email from bobcat telling me to 'buy a new machine with a 4 year warranty' kinda sucks that I just did and it only applies to new purchases. Wondering if yours qualifies as that is an awesome perk.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

R.G.PEEL;1258319 said:


> WiPensfan, you are absolutely correct in your comment about the fuel being simply a cost of doing business. Even though it does burn a significant amount more fuel the 650 will do so much more work that you will offset that cost with either a higher hourly rate or higher rate of production for contract work. I was surprised at first and thought it would kill my bottom line but its been nothing but good. When you get it in the dirt you're going to love it.
> 
> I added a kenwood stereo in mine. Also, it is very easy to install 2 6x8 (ford size) pioneers in the little compartments beside your hips. I ordered stereo delete and it was less than 400 bucks at best buy to make it sound like a concert hall. Now the little storage compartment at the front right corner has a plug for flash stick. Whole days worth of tunes just plugs right in.
> 
> Did yours come with 4 year warranty? I just got a email from bobcat telling me to 'buy a new machine with a 4 year warranty' kinda sucks that I just did and it only applies to new purchases. Wondering if yours qualifies as that is an awesome perk.


No 4 yr warranty. They always offer this stuff right after I buy, never fails. Your stereo sounds kick a$$. I just have the one from the dealer. This summer we tore out 4 big crab apple trees(15 yrs. old). We had to lay down plywood to get to each one on the lawn, so digging with the bucket was out of the question. Couple pushes back and forth and then chain them straight up in the air...done! So fun tearing stuff out, makes the money you spend on the machine worth it for the day.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Absolutely. If you don't mind me asking how much do you charge if you bill hourly in your area?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

R.G.PEEL;1258478 said:


> Absolutely. If you don't mind me asking how much do you charge if you bill hourly in your area?


Snow is $100.00/Hr and landscaping is $75.00/Hr. + man/hr.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Looking good!


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice, looks like they are considering operator comfort more. Thumbs Up


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Epic Lawn Care;1258558 said:


> Looking good!


Thanks Epic.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Neige;1258627 said:


> Very nice, looks like they are considering operator comfort more. Thumbs Up


Thanks. About time they consider operator!


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Good to see the Bobcat is working out and making you money. Nothing beats the comfort of modern machines.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

blowerman;1258828 said:


> Good to see the Bobcat is working out and making you money. Nothing beats the comfort of modern machines.


Thanks Blowerman. Skid steers are amazing machines period.


----------



## GSORK (Dec 6, 2003)

What are the specs on Barron? Great looking Rottie


----------



## TTown (Dec 4, 2010)

Barron and the machine are both beautiful. Looks like they both could lift about the same weight. Specially' liked that control panel. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

GSORK;1264602 said:


> What are the specs on Barron? Great looking Rottie


Thank you, Barron is 7 yrs old about 140 lbs. and he is the second Rottie I've had from a breeder in Tampa, FL. He's a great pheasant hunter and probably too friendly to make a good guard dog. Although, in his own home he's all business. I love all dogs, but if I'm owning one it's got to be a Rott. Thanks again.



TTown;1264733 said:


> Barron and the machine are both beautiful. Looks like they both could lift about the same weight. Specially' liked that control panel. Thanks for the pictures.


:laughing: Yeah, if it's made out of cheese, he can lift it! Thanks for the comments.


----------



## bruin250 (Feb 5, 2011)

Sweet very nice looking bobcatThumbs Up


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

bruin250;1265700 said:


> Sweet very nice looking bobcatThumbs Up


Thanks much.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks like a nice machine glad you like it.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

JD Dave;1265784 said:


> Looks like a nice machine glad you like it.


Thank you.


----------

